# Howdy, from Delta BC Canada



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## pannu96 (Mar 7, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi, I am in my first year too. In Armstrong B.C. Good luck


----------



## Delta Bay (Dec 4, 2009)

Welcome, I'm from Ladner also. Have you got your bees yet!


----------



## Chi (Jul 25, 2013)

Welcome, I am in Vancouver. Just got 2 packages on sunday and decided to wait to install them due to snow! Today is forecast to be 5c and sunny so I am going to go ahead although there is still a couple inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## pannu96 (Mar 7, 2012)

Chi, how much did you pay for the package?


----------



## ABruce (Dec 27, 2013)

Hi Chi, Can I ask where you got the packages at/
thanks


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

I am in Vancouver and glad my packages haven't arrived yet. I think my packages will be about $190 each.


----------



## pannu96 (Mar 7, 2012)

I got mine for $165 and they are NWC queens.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

pannu96 said:


> I got mine for $165 and they are NWC queens.


Where did you get packages at that price? Were they delivered or did you have to pick them up at the airport?


----------



## pannu96 (Mar 7, 2012)

At the airport from Bartel Honey. I think he had one left a couple days ago.


----------



## Chi (Jul 25, 2013)

Mine came through Bob at West Coast Bee Supply in Richmond. From New Zealand, of course.


----------



## Chi (Jul 25, 2013)

I installed the 2 packages today with temps of 5c/41f and sunny with no wind albeit 2" of quickly melting snow on the ground. They had arrived on saturday so I figure they were cooped up for at least 4 days. Went off without a hitch, there were a handful or so in the feeder and most got drenched in the process if they weren't already dead. It was dramatically obvious that they hadn't relieved themselves for so many days.
Talk about yellow snow!
Oh and I didn't use smoke or protective gear and no stings:thumbsup:


----------



## Chi (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh yea and they were about $140 each


----------



## pannu96 (Mar 7, 2012)

Were they italians?


----------



## Chi (Jul 25, 2013)

no, the queen is quite a bit darker than the italians we have had, I forgot to ask but I am guessing Russian?


----------



## pannu96 (Mar 7, 2012)

Is Bob ordering more at this price?


----------



## Chi (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't honestly know. Give him a call! (604) 272-1921


----------

